# AFX Bodies with Detached Front Axles



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I am setting up two Aurora bodies with AFX chassis. These bodies, the Vega Van Gasser and the Pinto Funny Car, have the detached front axle - this is where the front axle mounts to the body and not to the chassis.

What I have discovered is that even with slightly larger front tires (O-Rings), the chassis drags on the rails. Also the pickup shoes are fully depressed. This makes sense as I can see the holes for the front axle on the body are higher than those on the chassis, making the chassis ride lower.

There is a limit to how large a tire you can use front and rear without opening up the wheel wells. So my question is how do you set these bodies up so the chassis does not drag on the rails?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*A/FX Extended Chassis Tires*

My brother has the Corvette Funny Car. It seems to work pretty well with the stock front tires.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I have three of those A/FX funny cars, the Pinto, Vega Van and the 'Cuda(x2), and none of them as any clearance problems, BUT, I have Other A/FX cars that Do, ie- The '55 Chevy and a #11 Charger drag the bottoms....
My suggestion is, try switching chassis around, I don't think all the molds for A/FX chassis were created equally ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- something else I've noticed is, about 33% of my 30+ A/FX chassis, ARE Warped ! But FYI, my percentage of warped T-Jet chassis is like 1% (not including the #4 chassis which aren't warped, just have fubar'd axle holes up front).


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

A very slight trim of the front wheel well allowed me to use the O-Rings which are slightly larger than the stock Aurora AFX front tires. This seemed to lift the front enough to get the chassis off the rails.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

slotcardan said:


> Many 4 gear chassis are warped. Is the chassis magna traction? Usually those are warped from the magnets pulling the center down.
> 
> I run non mag versions of 4 gears as straight dragsters.


These are not four gear chassis. Just regular AFX or MT chassis with the front axle mounted on the body rather than on the chassis. The front of the chassis is held up by being screwed onto the body.

In this case, I am using regular AFX chassis.

Joe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

My observation is that it's usually the 'uther way 'round. Body is more-n-likely warped. 

These are big/extended stylings that were designed thin to be lightweight; so they are somewhat delicate and made from a material that shrinks over time. It is not uncommon to see any of these particular bodies take a bad set if improperly stored with regard to heat, pressure, or sunlite. Seen it many times with either the divorced AFX or magna chassis stylings, as well as the Four gear chassis stylings. 

C'mon, fess up out of a dozen Grand Ams (for example) how many are actually sitting prefectly straight?

Maybe both the chassis and body are warped....stranger things have happened....:freak:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------

